# buck rogers... phasers on stun!



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

so i've been watching buck rogers again lately (the highly beloved one from the 70's...i effin luv it!)

and i notice that when they dance to space music everything i covered in phaser (probably a phase 90 right?)

just wanted to say,it kind of works


----------

